# I need assistance!



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

I cant consentrate!


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

LOL what is it with chicks and porno queens using mac's!


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

It's all good!


----------



## Bairdman (Nov 13, 2002)

DJ Specs said:


> *It's all good! *


Once you go Mac, baby, you never go back!


----------



## Bairdman (Nov 13, 2002)

gotissues68 said:


> *LOL what is it with chicks and porno queens using mac's! *


I remember seeing a Frederick's of Hollywood catalog once and in it was a model wearing what appeared to be a flimsy neglige' whilst also holding a Laptop Mac.


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Funny how she resembles the girl in my Avatar.. Must be a coincidence!


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

DJ Specs said:


> *It's all good! *


You got that right I would take her laptop, and give her a beating


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

LOL!


----------

